# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  Hinkley Point C comenzará a construirse en cuestión de semanas

## F. Lázaro

Bueno, parece que se allana el futuro para la central de Hinkley Point. Según la noticia la central costaría unos 25.000 millones de euros. Eso ya me parece un precio más razonable de aquí al 2025, muy lejos de los 38.000 que se dicen por ahí. Según EDF el de Flamanville 3 sobrecostes incluidos son 10.500 millones. En 10 años un reactor nuclear no puede pasar a costar casi el doble, 19.000 millones, ni que la vasija estuviese hecha de oro y diamantes.




> http://www.theguardian.com/environme...onfirmed#img-1
> 
> *Work to begin on Hinkley Point reactor within weeks after China deal signed*
> 
> Wednesday 21 October 2015
> 
> Work on the first new nuclear power plant in the UK for 20 years is set to begin within weeks after the French energy company EDF and China’s main nuclear operator agreed a deal on building the £18bn project.
> 
> The agreement was hailed by David Cameron and the Chinese president, Xi Jinping, at a joint press conference in London, with Xi describing the Hinkley Point C plant in Somerset as the “flagship project of cooperation” in a new era for China and Britain.
> ...

----------

Jonasino (23-oct-2015)

----------


## termopar

Bueno, es que aquí sólo se indica el coste de construcción de la central que son 18000 millones de libras que al cambio son 25000 millones de euros. No incluye el coste de producción y mantenimiento durante su ciclo de vida que es donde se indicaba que costaba 35000 millones.

Es más, en este informe indica lo siquiente, que es una auténtica BARBARIDAD, y con poco sentido común:




> ...Homeowners and businesses will need to pay £92.50 per MW hour for Hinkley electricity over 35 years, compared with a current wholesale price of £40.


que traducido quiere decir:

*"Los propietarios de viviendas y empresas tendrán que pagar 128 Euros por MWh por la electricidad producida en Hinkley durante 35 años, en comparación con el precio de mercado actual de 55,4 Euros."*

Por cierto, el mismo precio que se indicaba en aquel informe que comentamos en otro hilo y que no creia: http://elperiodicodelaenergia.com/pu...os-combinados/

----------

NoRegistrado (23-oct-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Desgraciadamente la alternativa puede ser hacer "click" en el interruptor y que la bombilla no se encienda. Como pasaría en el Pais Vasco si, después de cargarse Lemoniz, no acudieran en socorro el resto de centrales españolas.

----------


## termopar

Lo que hay que leer...Los italianos, que no tienen centrales nucleares, deben hacer los ferraris a martillazos en una cueva. jajaja

----------


## Jonasino

Por favor termopar, baja un poco la agresividad cuando te dirijas a mi. Esto es un foro de debate donde todas las opiniones valen, no un ring de boxeo.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Jajajaaja Pues yo quiero uno de esos Ferraris que los italianos hacen sin electricidad en la cueva maraneliense, Jajaajaja los buenos ratos que se pasan con alguna respuesta, jajaajaja.


Saludos. Miguel

----------


## termopar

bueno, pues al final no fue cuestión de semanas:




> *
> Reino Unido da el ‘ok’ definitivo para construir Hinkley Point, la central nuclear más cara de la historia*
> 
> El Gobierno británico ha confirmado que ha dado luz verde a la construcción de la planta de energía nuclear Hinkley Point C, en el suroeste de Inglaterra, tras varios meses de incertidumbre sobre el futuro de la instalación.
> 
> Esta será la primera instalación de este tipo que se construye en el Reino Unido en 20 años y su coste está estimado en 18.000 millones de libras (21.204 millones de euros), la central nuclear más cara de la historia.
> 
> El ex primer ministro británico David Cameron había acordado la construcción de la planta con participación de la francesa EDF y aportación china, pero el pasado julio la nueva jefa del Gobierno, Theresa May, decidió posponer la decisión final.
> 
> ...


referencia: http://elperiodicodelaenergia.com/re...e-la-historia/

----------


## F. Lázaro

Por fin. Enhorabuena a los británicos, siento envidia sinceramente. Ojalá algún día aquí el gobierno español tenga la misma determinación. Lo dudo.

----------

Jonasino (15-sep-2016)

----------


## termopar

Jajajjaja,  qué cachondo!!

----------

